# Convertir tda8920bth en mono



## guillegm (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola compañeros, tengo un circuito basado en un tda8920 que ofrece (en teoria) 2X100. 
Es este de la foto.
Necesitaria convertir este amplificador estereo en monocanal. Le quiero conectar un previo valvular de guitarra a este amplificador y conectarlo a una pantalla marshall de 8Ω /150W pero no se como hacerlo. 
Segun el datasheet del 8920 (os adjunto la imagen concreta) lo tengo que conectar en _anti paralel,_ pero no se como hacerlo porque solo tengo 3 pines en la entrada de audio de la pcb.
Tampoco se como calcular el valor de las R y condensadores que segun indica el datasheet, permitiria conectar un solo altavoz y obtener hasta 4 veces la potencia. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

Busca dentro del Foro esquemas de inversor de fase para hacer la conexión BTL, Bridge o Puente

¿ Estas seguro que ese circuito admite conexión en puente ?
¿ La fuente de alimentación entregará la potencia necesaria ?


----------



## guillegm (Feb 9, 2014)

Gracias por lo del inversor de fase.
El circuito no se si admite conexión en puente, sólo miré el datasheet del integrado y supuse que si. ¿cómo lo puedo saber?
El circuito ya lleva su propio rectificador y estabilizador, yo lo alimento con un trafo de 24VAC y 6A, el circuito aguanta hasta 10A.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

guillegm dijo:


> Gracias por lo del inversor de fase.
> El circuito no se si admite conexión en puente, sólo miré el datasheet del integrado y supuse que si. _*¿cómo lo puedo saber?*_
> El circuito ya lleva su propio rectificador y estabilizador, yo lo alimento con un trafo de 24VAC y 6A, el circuito aguanta hasta 10A.
> Saludos



En la hoja de datos de la plaqueta.
Opinión subjetiva: _*"No creo que se pueda conectar en puente"*_

Para 2 placas de 100W trabajando en puente necesitas un transformador de unos *500W*

Sería una opción mas saludable y segura colocar un parlante a cada placa y trabajarlas en *"Mono"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

En el mismo datasheet que está el diagrama general , deberías reconectarlo como ésto que también figura en el data 

Ver el archivo adjunto 105254


----------



## guillegm (Feb 9, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la hoja de datos de la plaqueta.
> 
> Para 2 placas de 100W trabajando en puente necesitas un transformador de unos *500W*
> 
> Sería una opción mas saludable y segura colocar un parlante a cada placa y trabajarlas en *"Mono"*


La plaqueta venia sin hoja de datos 
mi idea no es usar 2 placas de 100W, es usar la placa de 2X100 como una placa mono pero aprovechando la potencia de los 2 canales. Para la entrada he encontrado una inversora de fase con tl072 que provaré y para la salida me fijaré en el esquema que ha posteado *dosmetros.
*
¿O creéis que es mejor que me olvide del asunto y arme un amplificador mono?*

Gracias
*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

guillegm dijo:


> La plaqueta venia sin hoja de datos
> mi idea no es usar *2 placas de 100W, es usar la placa de 2X100* como una placa mono pero aprovechando la potencia de los 2 canales.


Para el caso es lo mismo.


> Para la entrada he encontrado una inversora de fase con tl072 que provaré y para la salida me fijaré en el esquema que ha posteado *dosmetros.
> *
> ¿O creéis que es mejor que me olvide del asunto y _*arme un amplificador mono?*_*
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Para estereo cerras J1 y J2 y abrís J3 y J4

Para Bridge , abris J1 y J2 y cerrás J3 y J4


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirando el datasheet encontré que *no* tiene mucho sentido hacer la conexión puente.
Por separado entrega *2 * 100W*
Y en puente *210W* 

De regalo, algo de info


----------

